# N scale knuckle couplings



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

I am attempting to convert my Bachmann 0-6-0 tender from Rapido to MTL couplings using MTL kit 1130 (body mount). I find working with such tiny parts to be near impossible. I understand that Bachmann makes an assembled knuckle box called their E-Z coupling?

DMK


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I wish I could help you. I have no experience, although, I did come across several kits to swap couplers... some, of which are for body mount. Even those, which are specific to certain body types, don't have clear directions how to perform the swap. These are new old stock... probably from the late 70's. I'll take a look at these over the weekend, and see if there might be anything in there that would be of use for you. I doubt I'll ever use them. If you can use one of the kits, I'll send it to you free of charge.


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> I wish I could help you. I have no experience, although, I did come across several kits to swap couplers... some, of which are for body mount. Even those, which are specific to certain body types, don't have clear directions how to perform the swap. These are new old stock... probably from the late 70's. I'll take a look at these over the weekend, and see if there might be anything in there that would be of use for you. I doubt I'll ever use them. If you can use one of the kits, I'll send it to you free of charge.


Thanks Jeff but I just purchased a couple of EZ couplings for Bachmann that should solve my problem.

DMK


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Let us know how those work. I dint understand why MTL doesn't seem them assembled and ready to install??? 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Dave Kitch said:


> Thanks Jeff but I just purchased a couple of EZ couplings for Bachmann that should solve my problem.
> 
> DMK


Dave Kitch;

Glad to hear you solved your problem. Micro-Trains does sell their couplers factory assembled. If you ever need to body-mount another coupler, you might look into that. The assembled couplers are a bit more expensive than the unassembled ones, but since you're having a lot of difficulty assembling couplers, the extra cost may be worth it for you. 
As for assembling couplers, its a whole lot easier when you use the M-T assembly fixture and the other special tools they make for that job. (see file below) 




vette-kid said:


> Let us know how those work. I dint understand why MTL doesn't seem them assembled and ready to install???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk



vette-kid;

Micro-Trains does sell their couplers factory assembled, as well as in kit form. I've used both types. For assembling the N-scale, and even Z-scale couplers, I use the special assembly fixture and all the other special coupler tools available from Micro-Trains. They are mentioned in this file.

Traction Fan


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

The MTL sales person made no mention of their preassembled couplings. Only the kits. Their kits contain the plastic parts with flashing and often difficult to trim their flashing. Where is information on their assembly fixture?

DMK


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'll have to look again in that case. I think the pebbled is that their conversion chart leads your to the unassembled version. The assembled "universal" offerings in my experience tend not to fit anything in working on without rather extensive modification. 

I just find it odd that unassembled sends to be the norm for N scale and is rare for larger HO scale. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Dave Kitch said:


> The MTL sales person made no mention of their preassembled couplings. Only the kits. Their kits contain the plastic parts with flashing and often difficult to trim their flashing. Where is information on their assembly fixture?
> 
> DMK


The assembly fixture is a common item. I just saw one at my local train store yesterday. You should be able to order one at www.modeltrainstuff.com or www.trainworld.com or most other online dealers. The assembly fixture, and the other special tools listed in the pdf file I sent you, should all be on the Micro-Trains website. If they're not, I don't know why. The assembly fixture itself does require some assembly!  However, it consists of 3 or 4 reasonably sized parts that you can see, and assemble, pretty easily.
This assembly fixture holds the coupler box while you put the other parts into place inside the box. It can be screwed to a workbench, or plank, to hold it steady while you add the coupler parts. As for the flash, I would use an x-acto knife with a brand new, very sharp, #11 blade in it. Cut downward against a piece of wood to trim the flash. I haven't assembled any couplers in a while, but I don't remember them having a lot of flash. Maybe I just blotted it out of my 73 year old memory. 😄 An Optivisor makes it easier to see some of those tiny parts. The file attached here give some other ways to deal with small parts without driving yourself crazy.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan 🙂

P.S. While I certainly understand what you're referring to, they're normally called "couplers" not "couplings."


----------



## Dave Kitch (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Dave Kitch said:


> Thanks


After referring to "the file attached here", I cleverly forgot to attach it! Duh! Old age strikes again. I went back and added the file "Tips for handling small parts." 

Traction Fan


----------

